# Riparium lighting



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 11, 2010)

I have started a smaller 11 gallon riparium. I have some tropical house plants, crypts, anubias, bamboo, and others along the waterline with hair grass,moss,crypts, and some other low light plants in the bottom front of the tank. I am trying to find out how high I should hang my lights above the tank. It is about 12 inches high, and 18 inches long.... I have a catalina aquariums, 2X36 watt light fixture that has two independent controls for each light so I can further customize my lighting period during the day. Any suggustions would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would keep the light over the water part as much as possible. The light will be pretty bright in the aerial portion without having to aim it right at these plants.


----------

